# Peninsula Work



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

So instead of cluttering up the descriptive process thread I figured I'd start my own. I'm currently working for a Mill and staying just North of Forks, WA. I've worked up here before but for one of the landowners we buy stumpage from. Cruising, scaling, and logging compliance are my main duties. Here are a few pics from the last couple of days.

View attachment 295768

Lake Pleasant where I'm staying.

View attachment 295769

This is a sinkhole we found out cruising yesterday.

View attachment 295770

Thunerbird TMY 158 I believe.

View attachment 295771

Older tank mount Madill. Strait of Juan DeFuca and vancouver island in the background.

Sorry for the small pics using my cell. If you click on them you can see them in a larger format.


----------



## jrcat (May 16, 2013)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for posting


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

View attachment 295777



View attachment 295778

Pretty self explanatory :msp_biggrin:

View attachment 295779

Bekkavar shovel side in a crappy patch of wood.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Awesome pictures. Thanks for posting



There will be lots more to come and better at that.


----------



## jrcat (May 16, 2013)

East coast logging is vastly different from west coast . There are similarities though.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 16, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> View attachment 295777
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bark pulls off in spring there to I see.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

View attachment 295785

Just another side.

So I decided to throw these in to try and show the "lay of the land." Pictures don't quite show how steep this is. Probably about 40%+ slopes here. Broken ground. One landing the logger will be strung out several thousand feet with extensions to get enough lift.
View attachment 295786

View attachment 295787


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> bark pulls off in spring there to I see.



The sap is running and may account for a bit more slip than in winter but that's mostly due to the knives on the processor, and species type. Lots of western hemlock and Sitka spruce. Kinkey as hell. Luckily it's close to our PA mill so it's a short haul. We only have two seasons here, wet and wetter!


----------



## 1270d (May 16, 2013)

Tsy 155 on the swing yarder looks like


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

1270d said:


> Tsy 155 on the swing yarder looks like



Yeah has to be. I don't remember an 8 anywhere in the model numbers. Might of been a zero but I'd have to go wade through the thunderbird thread on a different forum and that's too much work!!!

I may go post it over there. If I get to posting a bunch of pics those boys are gonna wanna know models and want shots of serial numbers/build plates. I don't have time for all that during my day lol


----------



## 1270d (May 16, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Yeah has to be. I don't remember an 8 anywhere in the model numbers. Might of been a zero but I'd have to go wade through the thunderbird thread on a different forum and that's too much work!!!
> 
> I may go post it over there. If I get to posting a bunch of pics those boys are gonna wanna know models and want shots of serial numbers/build plates. I don't have time for all that during my day lol



I'm not a west coast equipment officianado, it says tsy 155 on the tower in your pic. Ive looked at the Thunderbird thread you mean. Those guys are serious about their iron and its history.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

1270d said:


> I'm not a west coast equipment officianado, it says tsy 155 on the tower in your pic. Ive looked at the Thunderbird thread you mean. Those guys are serious about their iron and its history.



Good eye! I was looking at the counterweight number that had been scrubbed off. See it on the boom now. Yes they are! I loves me some iron but not that much! Mostly just documenting my wanderings to look back in many years to come. Also use them when talking about harvesting on the west side when I'm at school and I start yakin bout towers lol


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2013)

I just got one of those Pacforest vests. I'm liking it so far. Lots of pockets right where I want them.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 17, 2013)

Yupp they are a well made vest!! I've had a few and wore one out in not very much time. Pretty happy with this one. Next time I'll go with maybe a size smaller... if I ever wear this one out! lol

Got my relaskop today. Gotta clean er up and give her a lil TLC, needs a new lanyard. Also getting a TruPulse and a new Nautiz X7 with pocket super easy. Glad to be using some new tech for a change.


----------



## madhatte (May 17, 2013)

Hit me up some time for how to maintain a Relaskop. It's surprisingly easy.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 17, 2013)

Will do. Doesn't look like all that much to em. Love to have one of my own. Struggling to find the sweet spot so j can read the numbers an they not be blurry lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## floyd (May 17, 2013)

Very handy tool. I sold mine in the 90's I think. Clinometer & prism just are not the same.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 17, 2013)

Dahlgren logging. 4800 Madill on the right and a newer 3800 on the left. Gotta say that 4800 was nice and very cherry for being an older machine.


----------



## roberte (May 18, 2013)

Good stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## 036Pro (May 19, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> View attachment 295785
> 
> Just another side.
> 
> ...



:msp_confused:Hows that Doosan working out? I have heard they don't burn lots of fuel at the end the day!:msp_thumbsup: I also heard the Doosans are a little under-powered!:msp_thumbdn: By-the-way great pics, thanks!!!opcorn:


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 19, 2013)

Awesome work, thanks for the pictures too


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 20, 2013)

036Pro said:


> :msp_confused:Hows that Doosan working out? I have heard they don't burn lots of fuel at the end the day!:msp_thumbsup: I also heard the Doosans are a little under-powered!:msp_thumbdn: By-the-way great pics, thanks!!!opcorn:



The sans are good. Lots of guys buyin em. They are good on fuel. Its only the 225s that I've heard are low on power. Haven't heard any complaints about the 300s. One logger pointed out that for a landing machine it was just fine having a lighter machine. Saves him money for a heavier machine to move wood to the landing with. 

A big logger just bought a Hyundai. Said he liked that it had a Cummins and they appeared to be heavier built than even cat machines. He likes the doosans too. Mostly its just the pricepoint as they are uber cheap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 21, 2013)

View attachment 296494


Well here's one of some downhilling. I'm working on a vid to show why downhilling is a PITA.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2013)

One polite thing to do is to ask if anybody has any outstanding warrants before photographing crews.:smile2:

Also, be sure to mention how much it rains there, and please take some pictures on miserable days so folks from elsewhere don't get the wrong idea about the weather.


----------



## roberte (May 21, 2013)

slowp said:


> One polite thing to do is to ask if anybody has any outstanding warrants before photographing crews.:smile2:
> 
> Also, be sure to mention how much it rains there, and please take some pictures on miserable days so folks from elsewhere don't get the wrong idea about the weather.



Yea, Washington sucks, its wet and the whole vampire thing over in forks


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2013)

roberte said:


> Yea, Washington sucks, its wet and the whole vampire thing over in forks



I have never been to Forks, or beyond Pt Townsend. That &^% park makes it hard to travel with a dog.


----------



## roberte (May 21, 2013)

slowp said:


> I have never been to Forks, or beyond Pt Townsend. That &^% park makes it hard to travel with a dog.



It's just part of the coast, but they have a stichk.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 21, 2013)

roberte said:


> Yea, Washington sucks, its wet and the whole vampire thing over in forks



dont have to worry about them ,the twilight store burned down last year i think


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 21, 2013)

Well I don't have close ups to where anybody's recognizable. Eddie what's his name that ran yarder for Rygaard was the yarder eng on the downhill side. This is not a Rygaard job for the record! No drama on this side though. lol Just good ole strait up logging. No pics today. Some office stuff and nothin good today. Jammed/bent the crap outta my right hand from a fall on a log deck... sausage fingers now. Grr

Oh yeah no twilight folks so far. Prob too Rainey. 3 yrs ago they were horrible. Like damn locusts!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 21, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Well I don't have close ups to where anybody's recognizable. Eddie what's his name that ran yarder for Rygaard was the yarder eng on the downhill side. This is not a Rygaard job for the record! No drama on this side though. lol Just good ole strait up logging. No pics today. Some office stuff and nothin good today. Jammed/bent the crap outta my right hand from a fall on a log deck... sausage fingers now. Grr
> 
> Oh yeah no twilight folks so far. Prob too Rainey. 3 yrs ago they were horrible. Like damn locusts!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



thought eddies working for double L ?


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 21, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> thought eddies working for double L ?



Yupp he does now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 22, 2013)

View attachment 296619


Good pic of Lake Crescent on my way back from Port Angeles.

View attachment 296620


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> View attachment 296619
> 
> 
> Good pic of Lake Crescent on my way back from Port Angeles.
> ...



if you take them right before dark when the lake is calm ,the reflection of the hills is in the water like a mirror


----------



## 036Pro (May 23, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> The sans are good. Lots of guys buyin em. They are good on fuel. Its only the 225s that I've heard are low on power. Haven't heard any complaints about the 300s. One logger pointed out that for a landing machine it was just fine having a lighter machine. Saves him money for a heavier machine to move wood to the landing with.
> 
> A big logger just bought a Hyundai. Said he liked that it had a Cummins and they appeared to be heavier built than even cat machines. He likes the doosans too. Mostly its just the pricepoint as they are uber cheap.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 Very interesting...opcorn: Thanks for the pics & info!


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 24, 2013)

036Pro said:


> Very interesting...opcorn: Thanks for the pics & info!



No prob man.


View attachment 296857

Old yarding corridor for thinning.

View attachment 296858

Madill 3800C and a 3850. The 3850 looks to be an ex Jerry DeBraie machine.

View attachment 296859

State wood. Pretty nice sticks in here... by today's standards lol

View attachment 296860

Dahlgren 172 side.


----------



## wowzers (May 24, 2013)

Interesting pics. I've guyed back to a cat before but never two. Also we always burried the blade so as not to pull it around.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 24, 2013)

Typically they'll go off the blade but I've seen Dahlgrens' go off the backs of their cats before. What size of cat were ya usin? Two isn't uncommon I've seen three at a time before. How's the summer a goin? Well late spring haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wowzers (May 24, 2013)

We were using an eight to guy back a TMY45. Even when I worked on a LS98 we would ocassionally have the yarder pull the cat around, but that was using a 6. Man three cats is a lot of iron to just have sitting. Also is it pretty common for a dangle to clean the chute? We did it a couple times and I thought it was the cat's meow, but the boss didn't like it because the processor can't work at full production in that setting.

Finally feels like spring compared to summer. Gettng a little rain that is making the morels pop up. Pretty neat country there, but I want to see the steep stuff!


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 26, 2013)

Well we have a lil piece waiting to be cut that's pretty steep. I've got pics when we were walkin boundary but kinda hard. I'll get some good shots though. Yea alot of old eights are used and they can be had cheap so its not too big of deal. Commonly processor clears chute because of space restrictions and you need the shovel to sort some and load with. Now sometimes if you get a bigger landing and you have a spot to deck the wood a shovel clears to the processor, it does it's thing and another shovel loads. But that extra shovel costs money and can be more productive out shovel loggin. Glad to hear! We got dumped on Thurs and been rainin since!

Wes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremym (Jun 1, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> No prob man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 296857
> ...


Dahlgrens are great folks, I went up there and rode around with Pete year before last and saw their Berger Marc2R side, their 124 side and their 172 side. Though I hear they sold the 124 and got another 172 since then? I want to go back up there this summer and see their Berger Marc 6's!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 2, 2013)

jeremym said:


> Dahlgrens are great folks, I went up there and rode around with Pete year before last and saw their Berger Marc2R side, their 124 side and their 172 side. Though I hear they sold the 124 and got another 172 since then? I want to go back up there this summer and see their Berger Marc 6's!



Never knew they had a 124. Just the one 172 that I know of. Met Pete this week but didn't get much of a chance to talk. Planning on seein if he'll let me pick his brain on cable loggin and loggin in general some time... more than likely on a weekend or something. Just saw both Marc VI's today have a shot of em side by side. I'll get it up tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully have a metalhead pic with it too.

Wes


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's Dahlgren Logging's two Berger Marc VI's. For those that don't know they are 130 foot tubes. Largest production yarders ever built. There are larger custom "homebuilt" tubes I hear and don't doubt.

View attachment 298371


These others are from fishing saturday. First river pic is the Solduc second is the Calawah. No metalheads for me. Maybe this week after work I'll get lucky.
View attachment 298372


View attachment 298373


View attachment 298374


----------



## jeremym (Jun 3, 2013)

Now you need some pics right next to it for size reference. I have been next to a BU99 and it is plenty big and I'm sure the Marc6 is a bit bigger


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 4, 2013)

jeremym said:


> Now you need some pics right next to it for size reference. I have been next to a BU99 and it is plenty big and I'm sure the Marc6 is a bit bigger



Yeah I can probably get that done some day here! They are massive even with the tubes down!

I gotta jump in a 3800 for a few mins today. Me and the guy I work with got to try one out for a few mins each lol All I can say is when you're used to John Deere controls Cat controls totally screw you over! lol


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's the lanyard I rigged up for the rely (relaskop.) Just had the two rings and the ends of the cord tied to em. Bugger would get all twisted up when using it. Hopefully this will end or at least minimize that. 

I know i know, uninteresting forester stuff. Got into a patch of nice juicer spruce. Nice being a relative term lol I'm sure a look at the rings would cause a shake of the head.

Hope everyone has had a good week so far.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2013)

I keep my Relaskop tied to my vest on a single length of parachute cord. Trouble-free, right? Yeah, well, I keep everything else tethered the same way because I lose stuff. Fact is, any given cluster of paracord strands exists only to tangle amongst themselves. I think it may be a mating ritual.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 6, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I keep my Relaskop tied to my vest on a single length of parachute cord. Trouble-free, right? Yeah, well, I keep everything else tethered the same way because I lose stuff. Fact is, any given cluster of paracord strands exists only to tangle amongst themselves. I think it may be a mating ritual.



Exactly! Compass - check, Clino - check, rangefinder - check, relaskop - check, stylus - check. Yea alot of crap dangling off the vest How ya likin the new Pacforest vest? I'm adding two more grommets to mine this weekend. Getting closer to finishing the project?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2013)

I like it better each day. It took a bit of getting used to at first but now I don't see how I ever used another arrangement.

As for the project: still plugging away, worrying now about canopy closure metrics, and fighting network security issues as usual. Oddly, all of the old issues are resolved. These are new, never-before-seen issues. Charting unknown territory means making a lot of friends. It's looking now like I won't have time to write up this process until after fire season. Ah, well, such is life. I suppose I'll know more by then and be better prepared to write it. I did present my wetland/watershed study/proposal a few days ago and got a buy-off from the F&W guys to do the sale. That's a load off of my mind.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Right on man!

Here's the Rely. Forgot to post the pic lol

View attachment 299024


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Nate, have you used any good gps/offline map apps for android? I just downloaded a free demo. It's good through the 29th. Gonna see how that one works. Also found Gaia GPS might be a good one too...


----------



## madhatte (Jun 7, 2013)

Offline? Harrumph. No, not really. I found one awhile ago that let you download tiles of airphoto coverage, but they were all at least ten years old and 2om resolution. Worse than useless. ArcGIS Mobile lets you store stuff, but you have to have Arc on the desktop to clip coverages to export to the mobile device. Right now Google Earth is still the most usable and up-to-date map service available for free. If only you could download coverages for offline use!


----------



## fulltrack (Jun 7, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> bark pulls off in spring there to I see.



oh yeah. Ever try to deck logs with a skidder when the sap is running. That can be an interesting experience to say the least.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 21, 2013)

Well a little update is in order. Been doing lots o stuff mostly compliance lately, some cruising too. Worked in the office updating a spreadsheet for doing cruise comparisons and then running some. The last two days though I've been learning how to mark Alder slicers. I love Alder as a crop tree so I was all over this and I'm not getting too bad at it either! And Fathers day me and the old man took a pretty nice hike up in the Olympics. Being an inquisitive forester I threw the D tape in on the hike. Taped some Silvers and a Hemlock. The Hemi was 64". There were some other lunkers in there as well.

View attachment 301209


View attachment 301210


View attachment 301212

A nice lil patch of slicers.

Fathers day
View attachment 301217


View attachment 301218


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Stupid computers. Well I guess I'm retyping this again.

Well been busy busy even with the market downturn. Went down to Oregon the other weekend, met the girlfriend halfway, and we tooled around the coast. Went to Tillamook and up to Camp 18 for dinner. It was good to see her even for a weekend.

We started a 500 acre state thinning with cable and ground base. Gonna be laying out corridors. Hung with the choker dogs and helped them out for a little bit on a side. Quantity does not equal quality. I've known this but it definitely gets reaffirmed when you work for the mill. Birthday is tomorrow, gonna be hitting 25. I think back and think about how not long ago I was just graduating high school. Hope everyone has a good 4th of July weekend!

View attachment 302928


View attachment 302929


View attachment 302930


View attachment 302931


View attachment 302932


Dahlgrens Tong tosser.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 4, 2013)

Met a couple of your district foresters the other day at a S-212 class. "The Erics". Good guys! Tell 'em I said "Howdy" next time you see 'em.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jul 12, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Met a couple of your district foresters the other day at a S-212 class. "The Erics". Good guys! Tell 'em I said "Howdy" next time you see 'em.



They with DNR our my Company? If mine must be from OR.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Well it's been a long but short summer. You guys and gals (guess I should be politically correct) know how that goes. Seen some interesting things and met some good folks.

View attachment 309156

Well here's a temporary crossing Dahlgren's came up with. The logs are self explanatory but our running surface is wood chips. Most of the chips will get scraped off but what does make it into the creek will not count as delivery. Below is the Clambunk being used. Just getting the trucks over the creek to load. Have a pretty long skid over an old road so the Clambunk was the best machine for the yarding. Shovel everything to the road then drag it to the landing for processing and loading. That baby will skid pretty much a truck load of logs.

View attachment 309157



View attachment 309158


View attachment 309160

Example of the wood we've been cruisin.

View attachment 309161


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 309162


View attachment 309163

Nate leaving good classic beer cans to waste in the woods after being bear mauled... haha

View attachment 309164


View attachment 309165


View attachment 309166

One of our loggers found this on a thinning unit. Long story short I helped em rig a tail tree while we were showing the DNR the job. Think they liked that so I wound up coming home with this a couple weeks later. I did not know Berger made blocks. It's an 8 inch. Unit was logged int he 70's but the block is older. Seemed froze up at first but got it freed up. Bearings are good in it but the cheekplates have wear spots, one of the ears for the top strap pin is torn, and one cheekplate is worn where the shaft is. Gonna have the old man weld er up and put it back together. Should work just fine for dragging the jeep out of the canyons.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

These are from today. Just before this they passed one/pulled one through the waratah. 3850C Madill feeding a Kobelco grey machine with a HTH 624 then the John Deere sorting and loading.

View attachment 309167


View attachment 309168


View attachment 309169


Hope yall enjoy the pics. Friday is my last day. Over time I may dig up some other good pics to post up.


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

That's not a very fish friendly culvert!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 13, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> These are from today. Just before this they passed one/pulled one through the waratah. 3850C Madill feeding a Kobelco grey machine with a HTH 624 then the John Deere sorting and loading.
> 
> View attachment 309167
> 
> ...



is that Clint in the shovel ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 13, 2013)

slowp said:


> That's not a very fish friendly culvert!:hmm3grin2orange:



only fish in there right now are 2-3 inch long ,baby salmon ,if that creek is like one on my property ,i think they will fit the culvert :msp_wink:


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2013)

Up on highway 9 at Wickersham (by the fire station) there closing the road down for a few days because it's only a 2 ' colvert :msp_wink:


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> only fish in there right now are 2-3 inch long ,baby salmon ,if that creek is like one on my property ,i think they will fit the culvert :msp_wink:



Nope. According to the fish biologists, you have to design the culvert so the weakest fish--think Fish With Disabilities Act, can pass through.
The Forest Service biologists turn pale at the mention of a temporary log culvert fish or no in the water. Otherwise, those log culverts are a wonderful thing and can be "recycled" after being pulled out. 

The fish friendly movement is what is causing a lot of arches and bridges to be put in where culverts were the norm.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 13, 2013)

slowp said:


> Fish With Disabilities Act



BAHAHAHAHA!

I'm gonna steal that one, if you don't mind.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

we have done the log bridge thing but i think they may flip if i put chips on top. mostly we now use 30 foot bridge matts. i have seen steel bridges but i would think they expensive.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

HPA's are a wonderful pain in the butt  but got the job done at the lowest cost. Would have had to yarded it through an RMZ otherwise... woulda bowed that baby up.

Nope Clint was on the processor.

Tell me more about these mats. Sounds like that could be an alternative if chips ever become frowned upon...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

yj, I think the state boys here would be afraid of the chips entering the water way. really tightened up on any type of runoff. bridge matts are 5 8x12s 30' long bolted together. normally the better ones are oak. crude and heavy but effective. some of you may call them crane matts. I have takin to putting down 3 wide to lesson the chance of material being pulled in by the pulled hitch. yea, they check down stream some times. its a good thing, some operators didn't care back in the day and you can still see damage 30 years later. the matts are kinda high, but a nessesary expence.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 13, 2013)

I figured you were talkin mud mats/crane mats. Three wide is a good idea if your skidding across it, we were just backing trucks over it to be loaded. Here sediment is the big issue. If in this case a few chips fell in when things are pulled its not so big of issue because its not sediment but organic matter which is considered to be different and be more fish friendly. I expect someday it to get to the level of needing mats but it's okay for now. Do you guys have to do hydraulic permits for temp crossings? This isn't something you can just throw together and do. Have to apply for a hydraulics permit and once its approved you have a specific time period (hydraulics season) to work in. Our season is July 1st or 2nd to sometime in September, the 30th I believe. Dahlgren slammed this out in about a week and a half I believe it was; maybe a tad more. Think it was about 250,000 feet, maybe it was more, can't remember exactly.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

yep, we also use truck matts, a smaller flater version to keep mud off the roads. no season here, it relitivly flat so not usualy spikes in water volume. yes there is a permit but it free and the state n county boys know me very well. so far they just tell me to call them if i have a ?. we have never had a problem. do you guys get to do a selection in the buffer of non tidal water ways? we do but tidal gets a no cut width depending on slope.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

oh yea, organic matter is now being blamed for oyster decline in the chesapeke so yeah things are changing. they even talkin about goose droppings so who knows what they gonna come up with. don't get me wrong, we need some regulation but lately proposals getting a bit ridiculus.


----------



## slowp (Aug 13, 2013)

madhatte said:


> BAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I'm gonna steal that one, if you don't mind.



You are welcome to it.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 14, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, we also use truck matts, a smaller flater version to keep mud off the roads. no season here, it relitivly flat so not usualy spikes in water volume. yes there is a permit but it free and the state n county boys know me very well. so far they just tell me to call them if i have a ?. we have never had a problem. do you guys get to do a selection in the buffer of non tidal water ways? we do but tidal gets a no cut width depending on slope.



Yes sort of. We have 50 foot no cut core zone then an outer and an inner zone. Without getting too technical management can take place in the inner and outer zones but it all depends on the timber size in the core zone, which is referred to desired future conditions (DFC), and site class. DFC is basically what they want it to look like at a certain age but I forget what it is. The closer you are to meeting DFC minimums the more you can do. The Riparian Management Zone (RMZ) is dependent on site class and this determines total RMZ width. Stream width and whether it is fish bearing or not is considered also. It's quite the set of rules but once ya get if figured out it's not too bad.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 14, 2013)

TRX is your salvage yard Alpine?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 14, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> TRX is your salvage yard Alpine?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



simpsons ,right on the 101


----------



## madmarksolomon (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool thread thanks for the pics.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks mang!


----------

